# Paddle Palooza 8



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

*Bayou Coast Kayak Fishing Club Presents:*











• Bobby Lynn’s Marina, Leeville, LA - March 26, 2011 (5:00am - 4:00pm)
• Grand Prize is a New Hobie Quest- Over $5000 in total prizes!
• Special gift-pack for the first 100 registered
• $40 entry includes tournament T-shirt, food, prizes and more…
• Pre-Tourney Meeting at 8:30 pm, Friday, March 25th, 2011 at Bobby Lynn’s
• Great fishing, food, prizes, fun and friendship
• Must pre-register and pay by Saturday, March 19th at 12 midnight, 2011
• For registration, rules and more, Go to: http://www.bckfc.org/content.php?3-events

We welcome all to come fish this great tournament. We are expecting 125+ entrants. It's a great time of year to experience coastal Louisiana fishing. We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

There's still time to enter the tournament. We have over 120 signed up so far!
The deadline to enter is midnight March 19, 2011. It's going to be another great tournament--and party. Hope to see you there.


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

*PP8 Deadline*

bump.


----------



## coomz (Jul 10, 2008)

Still time to join in. There are flounders in the marsh :thumbsup:!


----------

